# Question about off-leash casual walking



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

A few days ago, I started working on teaching Kira off leash walking. It's a simple side heel (not a tight heel). One of the things I need, is the proper "correction" or "command" for when she drifts apart a bit, or walks ahead.

Today, we walked the entire trail, off leash (about a mile). She stayed next to me, and when she began to drift, I used a command she was familiar with "closer" or "ah-ah". Every time she would drift, I would say "closer" or ah-ah, and she would look up at me, and tighten up into a side position. I'm not satisfied with the command, but very happy at her response so far.

We passed stray cats, squirrels, and (her favorite chase, ..geese). She never moved. I was very happy with her. This is something we could perfect.

I would like a specific command that's typically used for this exercise.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if "closer" or "ah-ah" is working what's wrong with that? i use "over here"
or "hey, over here" or "Loki, right here" as i pat my leg. my dog heels
on either side with or without a leash. when i want him to switch sides
i say "other side". it doesn't matter which side he's on. when i say
"switch sides" he changes sides.

i don't know of a specific command for your exercise but i don't think
it matters what you say as long as Kira responds appropriately.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Use whatever command makes sense to you, it really doesn't matter what word you use.


----------



## Bigdogsolo (Nov 6, 2011)

Seems like you have your command. You said it , she reacts in the manner you want! Sometimes simple is best


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> A few days ago, I started working on teaching Kira off leash walking. It's a simple side heel (not a tight heel). One of the things I need, is the proper "correction" or "command" for when she drifts apart a bit, or walks ahead.
> 
> Today, we walked the entire trail, off leash (about a mile). She stayed next to me, and when she began to drift, I used a command she was familiar with "closer" or "ah-ah". Every time she would drift, I would say "closer" or ah-ah, and she would look up at me, and tighten up into a side position. I'm not satisfied with the command, but very happy at her response so far.
> 
> ...


Pick one of those and use it. It works, don't confuse her. I use "With Me" and it works fine.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> if "closer" or "ah-ah" is working what's wrong with that? i use "over here"
> or "hey, over here" or "Loki, right here" as i pat my leg. my dog heels
> on either side with or without a leash. when i want him to switch sides
> i say "other side". it doesn't matter which side he's on. when i say
> ...


This is the answer I was looking for. I tend to over think these things 

I had a concern about mixing commands for different exercises.

Thanks all.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

different exercises different commands ( i guess ). 



Anthony8858 said:


> This is the answer I was looking for. I tend to over think these things
> 
> >>>>> I had a concern about mixing commands for different exercises.<<<<<
> 
> Thanks all.


----------

